# FERNS /Types for vivarium



## Vagabond324 (Jan 13, 2011)

OK, I know this has been asked and I did a search but with so many threads to look through it was making my head spin. So here goes. What ferns work well in a vivarium, I tried some of my local grown and have found some wild types that I harvested but have had no luck as they die off in a month or two. So can anyone point me to some good ferns types, and if possible where to get them? Many thanks for your help. Jon


----------



## fishr (Dec 20, 2010)

Selaginella erythropus 'Ruby Red' is my favorite fern!


----------



## Pumilo (Sep 4, 2010)

Lemon button is my favorite fern. I have it in many of my vivs. It is important to have a very well drained substrate with lemon buttons and I imagine with other ferns as well. I find ABG mix works well. http://www.dendroboard.com/forum/parts-construction/63915-truth-about-abg-mix.html


----------



## D3monic (Feb 8, 2010)

Pumilo said:


> Lemon button is my favorite fern. I have it in many of my vivs. It is important to have a very well drained substrate with lemon buttons and I imagine with other ferns as well. I find ABG mix works well. http://www.dendroboard.com/forum/parts-construction/63915-truth-about-abg-mix.html


I read that too, I planted mine way up in a dry area. Its spread down to the wettest spot in my viv, right at the base of my waterfall on the ponds edge...theres even a runner sprouted across the waters surface.


----------



## Arpeggio (Jan 15, 2011)

Lemon button ferns are pretty sweet. They've got a nice leaf size.




D3monic said:


> I read that too, I planted mine way up in a dry area. Its spread down to the wettest spot in my viv, right at the base of my waterfall on the ponds edge...theres even a runner sprouted across the waters surface.


What do their runners look like? I haven't had mine for long so it hasn't really grown too much, are they just fronds that touch the ground and root?


----------



## Pumilo (Sep 4, 2010)

Arpeggio said:


> Lemon button ferns are pretty sweet. They've got a nice leaf size.
> What do their runners look like? I haven't had mine for long so it hasn't really grown too much, are they just fronds that touch the ground and root?


They are a thin,green,flexible stem that leads out from the mother plant. Could lead out an inch...could lead out 6 or8 inches. It starts a new plant from the end. Once it has established roots, you could cut the runner and move it elsewhere if you wanted.


----------



## D3monic (Feb 8, 2010)

My new plants sprouted about a foot from the Mother, I have multiples sprouting at ponds edge and the runner is at least 8 inchs long. Waiting for it to start sprouting on the otherside of the pond. I might clip the runner and use it on my future viv wall.

Pics

Mother, see how dry it looks. Misting barely reaches it. I need to put a few more nozzles in this tank.










New offshoots and runner










OT but heres another plant that I was informed would not do well in soaking wet conditions. Was the wettest of my tillys and the only one to thrive


----------



## ryan10517 (Oct 23, 2010)

i just got my plant order from tropiflora. Here is the korean rock fern (polystichum tsus-simense) i got with it








Kinda big for a 20 gallon but we'll see how it likes it in there


----------



## Derek Benson (Feb 19, 2004)

I have a korean rock fern in one of my 65 gallons and it's doing pretty well in a well drained, clay based substrate. Gave it a decent sized footprint to grow in and a large column as they get a bit taller, it's tripled in size in 2 months or so.

I also have a ressurection fern in that same tank. It never completely dies but it never looks amazing either. It's planted epiphytically on a cork bark log.


----------



## housevibe7 (Sep 24, 2006)

I have to second the Korean rock fern and the Lemon Button.... another good one is Nephrolepis exaltata 'Suzi Wong'


----------



## D3monic (Feb 8, 2010)

housevibe7 said:


> I have to second the Korean rock fern and the Lemon Button.... another good one is Nephrolepis exaltata 'Suzi Wong'


That gets relatively large doesnt it? I am looking for a few nice small fern species for my epiweb walls that I will be doing in the new tanks.


----------



## housevibe7 (Sep 24, 2006)

No, not in my experience.... no more than 6-8 inches.... This is it where it had climbed up my treefern panels... It's the one on the left.... none of the fronds in this viv exceeded 6 inches


----------



## Vagabond324 (Jan 13, 2011)

I am enjoying your pictures and information and keeping notes for use when my nursery opens up March 1st. Please keep the information coming, I'm looking forward to hear your suggestions.


----------

